# Tire pressure



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Could be a nail...which is your problem..(I doubt road hazards are covered), if its a porous aftermarket rim...its your problem, if its a bead leaking on aftermarket rims its your problem. Unless someone has a better idea, it might be cheaper and quicker to have a tire shop check it out.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

+1. Tire shop should charge about $20 for a flat repair in which they should dunk the wheel and find the leak.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Walmart is $10 for flat repair, if it is not in the shoulder or sidewall of tire. Mine was in the shoulder, so I have a new FR710 on the front, I got the road hazard warranty for when it happens again.


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

Take the wheel off the car. Since it is a slow leak, air up to 40-50 psi or so.Using some diluted soap detergent in a spray bottle, spray on one bead at a time when the tire is laying flat. Spray around the valve stem. Remove cap to be sure core is not leaking. From there, spray the tread a section at a time. If it is leaking, you will see it.

James


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Since your chrome wheels are new, this is not likely your problem. But on my Silverado, after a few years of having chrome rims, the chrome finish was flaking/deteriorating in some spots. This was true even in the tire valve area. I was steadily loosing pressure in 3 of my 4 tires. The tire valves had to be removed, and the wheel "tire valve passages" cleaned of flaking chrome, then reinserted. Problem solved.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't beat dipping the tire in water to see bubbles leaking out. Ha, about the only thing most people have a home for this is their bathtub. But takes time because will have air stuck to the side of the tire, have to wait until those bubbles slow down.

Been planted here way before tubeless tires came into existence, to me, another way to save a couple of bucks, have about ten feet of tire rim space to develop leaks that was never a problem with inner tubes. Both the rims and tire has to be cleaned, and a sealer used.

Back then could break the bead with my foot, both sides, beads have to be pushed in, and just a small pry bar, could get the tire off. Still doing this on my bicycles, but no tools are used on these. 

This problem really had been exacerbated by the extensive use of road salt, the government solution to this problem is to make TPMS mandatory on all vehicles. Kind of stupid, when you can tell by the handling you have a low tire. And an extremely expensive way to replace a cheap tire gauge. Just a tad more of convenience, but still can't find air anywhere with these convenience store selling beer by the tons gas stations. 

Yet another problem with tires that share the same problem with simple oil changes, they don't use the brightest people in the world to do these tasks. Daughter-in-law recently went to her Walmart store to have a leak repaired. Put some minimum wage guy to do the job and ended up wrecking the tire. But her father-in-law straightened that out for her.

Another problem with mandatory ABS, all tires have to have equal wear, difference in rotation speed due to one new tire will generate a code. To do it right, and if you have to follow rotation rules imposed by tire manufacturers, have to replace all four.


----------

